# Te 20 rattle



## Fergie 53 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just found this forum so I thought I would pick some brains! I use a 1953 diesel Te 20 a lot for various duties. The tractor has developed a knocking noise from the pto shaft when the lift arms are raised, if the arms are lowered but the pto still engaged there is no noise. Everything works fine as it should and the noise doesn't seem to upset the tractor. I have experienced hydraulic rattle before but this is more constant. Unsure what to do at the moment because I have 3 hay making jobs to complete and I don't know if I'll do more damage to the tractor or not. Not sure if this is the cause of the noise but the conrod bearing on the MF fingerbar mower worked loose causing the mower to vibrate, the noise on the tractor appeared after that. Anybody got any advice? Thanks


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

The knock is probably coming from your hydraulic pump. An easy way to test is to lift the 3 point with no load and then lift again with an implement attached. The knocking should be louder and more intense with weight on the 3 point. I don't remember exactly what is causing it, but it could be worn out cam blocks and pistons or a stuck relief valve that is causing the pump to create too much pressure.

-Leon


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

:ditto: :driving: :ditto: :tabletalk 

and welcome aboard


----------



## Fergie 53 (Jun 30, 2009)

Took the side panel off where the dipstick goes in and ran the tractor. Currently it has a mower on the three point and when that is raised and left raised so the hydraulics are pumping that's when the rattle happens. Anyway peering in through the hole (carefully obviously!) didn't reveal anything in fact the knocking was much lighter than it had been, which maybe means it gets worse when it's hot. It looks like my only course of action now is to drop the pump out and inspect it which is not really what I want to be doing in the middle of my grass cutting season. Ho humm......


----------

